# “Earth is now our only shareholder”



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

More woke bullshit. No thanks, we’re all sick of it.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> More woke bullshit. No thanks, we’re all sick of it.


Well, you know what they say about opinions and a-holes!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What the hell does Black Lives Matter, crackhead George Floyd and two years of BLM/Antifa burning cities, killing people and rioting have to do with the environment? Nothing because idiots like you buy into this woke BS every time. It’s not an opinion, these are facts. We’re sick of it and you and your woke minions are the real minority.

The majority are sick of this virtue signaling nonsense and it is not welcome here.



















Our Acknowledgment - Patagonia


We’re learning how to become an antiracist company. Patagonia has struggled to find the right words to respond to the murders of Ahmaud Arbery, Breonna




www.patagonia.com


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I never by Patagonia. Woke go broke . Good luck.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone who thinks George Floyd deserves any sympathy is either full of shit, a liberal activist or both...


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

F THE LEFT!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i do need a black hole 40l duffle but this bullshiz is why i hesitate to buy it.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

guess who still owns the trust? and the "holdfast collective" sure aint "planet earth"

the patagonia purpose trust will own all the voting shares, while the holdfast collective will own the remaining. same family still, board of directors, etc still owns it all. 

sounds like a giant tax evasion scheme to me, adding another layer of accounting for them to manipulate. but the left is brainwashed, so they will LOVE this and eat this crap up.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It all sounds good in theory but I have a feeling they have just taken to domino’s marketing techniques offering up something while actually giving nothing or a semblance of that. 
Who the f needs pizza insurance…


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Whether you like Patagonia or not, this is one of the smartest business moves in the past 10 years. He essentially locked in his dream of supporting what he wants to support while taking 1.2 billion out of his estate by utilizing the most favorable tax environment we have ever seen. It is the most right leaning, capitalistic play you may ever see. The guy is a brand and marketing genius that built a US based 3 billion dollar company. He may be "woke", but credit is due.


----------



## MOfishbyfly (Dec 26, 2018)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Whether you like Patagonia or not, this is one of the smartest business moves in the past 10 years. He essentially locked in his dream of supporting what he wants to support while taking 1.2 billion out of his estate by utilizing the most favorable tax environment we have ever seen. It is the most right leaning, capitalistic play you may ever see. The guy is a brand and marketing genius that built a US based 3 billion dollar company. He may be "woke", but credit is due.


Exactly this. The move was to reduce their gift tax liability from $1.2 billion to $17.5 million and it's being sold as combatting climate change. 

This NYU law professor lays it all out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570236001553088517


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Anyone who thinks George Floyd deserves any sympathy is either full of shit, a liberal activist or both...


Perhaps you should read the 8th amendment. The punishment was not proportional to the crime. If forgery and resisting arrest is a capital offense what isnt? Agree or not his civil rights were in fact violated and he was put to death neither quickly nor humanely. Is that how the a country that is supposedly the beacon of humanitarianism is supposed to conduct business?


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

SouthTexas said:


> Agree or not his civil rights were in fact violated and he was put to death neither quickly nor humanely.



You must be on that BLM Juice. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

FATBABY said:


> You must be on that BLM Juice. Thanks for the laugh.


What is that supposed to even mean? Perhaps you too should read the 8th amendment and while youre at it the rest of the Bill of Rights may enlighten you as well. If you disagree with anything Im saying then you dont know or disagree with our constitution. Your opinion is irrelevant on the matter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SouthTexas said:


> Perhaps you should read the 8th amendment. The punishment was not proportional to the crime. If forgery and resisting arrest is a capital offense what isnt? Agree or not his civil rights were in fact violated and he was put to death neither quickly nor humanely. Is that how the a country that is supposedly the beacon of humanitarianism is supposed to conduct business?


No one’s buying it unless it’s one of the ten googans that hang out around here spewing liberal activist nonsense. The dude was trash. I wish more people put this much effort into things that matter.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

SouthTexas said:


> What is that supposed to even mean? Perhaps you too should read the 8th amendment and while youre at it the rest of the Bill of Rights may enlighten you as well. If you disagree with anything Im saying then you dont know or disagree with our constitution. Your opinion is irrelevant on the matter.



George Floyd did it to himself. It was clear in every part of the trial. There was no way that those cops would ever get a fair trial in that city. They shouldn't have ever had a trial. 

BTW, saying someone's opinion is irrelevant shows a lot about you. You must think Biden is doing a wonderful job as well.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Yvon Chouinard gives zero fucks what we think
2. Patagonia will not go broke. Hang around a suburban soccer park on a weekend, you'll see.
3. At least he's doing something, rather than whiling away time on an innerweb chatboard.
4. The dude is smart.


----------



## Trip Saunders (4 mo ago)

How much cooler would it be if they said all profits would be used solely to pick up trash in our oceans, forests, and on our beaches.


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

FATBABY said:


> George Floyd did it to himself. It was clear in every part of the trial. There was no way that those cops would ever get a fair trial in that city. They shouldn't have ever had a trial.
> 
> BTW, saying someone's opinion is irrelevant shows a lot about you. You must think Biden is doing a wonderful job as well.


Your opinion is irrelevant in regards to the law, not the case. You can think and feel however you want but please be informed. The constitution is the law of the land period.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

SouthTexas said:


> Your opinion is irrelevant in regards to the law, not the case. You can think and feel however you want but please be informed. The constitution is the law of the land period.



I am informed. 8th Amendment has nothing to do with this case. I know the constitution and gave 20yrs of my life to protect it. My opinion is just as relevant as anyone else's. Keep trying to talk down to people so you feel better about yourself. I could only imagine how you treat the people around you about their opinions... .BTW, an opinion is only an opinion... Sorry you don't understand how they work.


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 217393


Patagucci are just a bunch of hypocrites. The factory's they use to manufacture their products put out more pollution they are claiming to save. Plus their factory employees are nothing more than modern day slaves. I thought all these landfalling hurricanes were a product of global warming. NOAA predicted an over active 2022 season with Several majors hitting the US. Where they at ? I guess the dinosaurs where all driving around in deleted F350's.


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

FATBABY said:


> I am informed. 8th Amendment has nothing to do with this case. I know the constitution and gave 20yrs of my life to protect it. My opinion is just as relevant as anyone else's. Keep trying to talk down to people so you feel better about yourself. I could only imagine how you treat the people around you about their opinions... .BTW, an opinion is only an opinion... Sorry you don't understand how they work.


Im not talking down to you.You however are letting your personal feelings superceed facts and that is the issue.. Yes the 8th amendment does absolutely apply. an agent of the governement killed someone period, in custody, without due process. Many civil rights were violated whether you agree or not.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

SouthTexas said:


> Im not talking down to you.You however are letting your personal feelings superceed facts and that is the issue.. Yes the 8th amendment does absolutely apply. an agent of the governement killed someone period, in custody, without due process. Many civil rights were violated whether you agree or not.


You absolutely did talk down. (I'm pretty sure saying that someone's opinion is irrelevant is talking down to someone) Actually, there are no personal feelings superseding anything on my part. I don't live in Minnesota and could care less about Minnesota. But I did watch the entire trial, and unfortunately, the main cop was not guilty of murder from what was shown in the courtroom. You think an agent of the government killed someone. And so did all of Minnesota that was burning down. Like I said initially, the cops there would never get a fair trial. It was a make them guilty or the rest of the city would be in chaos even more. They had no choice but to convict. They had to put the cops head on a stick and hang it on the bridge for all to see, or the city would have been burned down even more.

But of course, I am wrong because you said so.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trip Saunders said:


> How much cooler would it be if they said all profits would be used solely to pick up trash in our oceans, forests, and on our beaches.


They can say that but if you are taking notes that will never happen. Just like taxpayer dollars it will be squandered.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SouthTexas said:


> Im not talking down to you.You however are letting your personal feelings superceed facts and that is the issue.. Yes the 8th amendment does absolutely apply. an agent of the governement killed someone period, in custody, without due process. Many civil rights were violated whether you agree or not.


You are correct but the dude should not be celebrated. That is a fact.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell does Black Lives Matter, crackhead George Floyd and two years of BLM/Antifa burning cities, killing people and rioting have to do with the environment? Nothing because idiots like you buy into this woke BS every time. It’s not an opinion, these are facts. We’re sick of it and you and your woke minions are the real minority.
> 
> The majority are sick of this virtue signaling nonsense and it is not welcome here.
> 
> ...


Looks like the smackflake is melting! Seems like his hatred and racist buttons have been pushed. I’m just glad that he/she doesn’t represent the future of America!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Looks like the smackflake is melting! Seems like his hatred and racist buttons have been pushed. I’m just glad that he/she doesn’t represent the future of America!


Congratulations Finnegan, you are the biggest woketard on this forum and mighty proud of it it seems!


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

y'all should log off and go fish, sheesh


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve never seen a POC wear Patagonia garb. Change my mind!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scrob said:


> y'all should log off and go fish, sheesh


Mind ya bidness


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

david.riina said:


> guess who still owns the trust? and the "holdfast collective" sure aint "planet earth"
> 
> the patagonia purpose trust will own all the voting shares, while the holdfast collective will own the remaining. same family still, board of directors, etc still owns it all.
> 
> sounds like a giant tax evasion scheme to me, adding another layer of accounting for them to manipulate. but the left is brainwashed, so they will LOVE this and eat this crap up.


I thought the same.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mind ya bidness


That water wasn’t that dirty


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> That water wasn’t that dirty


Looks like YooHoo


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I mean with all this stuff Bill Gates and such its like, its not that noble to donate your money when you are basically dead. The time to show the length you are willing to go for the environment is over.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Even if climate change is unsolvable, it’s still our duty as outdoorsmen to prolong and protect our resources. Everything is connected and we should take care of it.

Also, image of you were Alvin Dedeaux reading this chain. Bad ass fisherman that does so much for the community. Everything from educational videos, conservation, he does an annual trash pickup took out 30 tons last year in the water of south Texas. He happens to be a black guy. I bet he would be ashamed of he is reading. 

Black, white, Asian, gay, straight, etc. you’re welcome on my boat as long as you’re a good fisherman, enjoy being out there, and respectful. Differences in opinions should always us to reflect on our viewpoints and learn versus divide us. My favorite fishing buddies are so unlike me. It’s tons of fun learning from people that didn’t grow up like I did.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Even if climate change is unsolvable, it’s still our duty as outdoorsmen to prolong and protect our resources. Everything is connected and we should take care of it.
> 
> Also, image of you were Alvin Dedeaux reading this chain. Bad ass fisherman that does so much for the community. Everything from educational videos, conservation, he does an annual trash pickup took out 30 tons last year in the water of south Texas. He happens to be a black guy. I bet he would be ashamed of he is reading.
> 
> Black, white, Asian, gay, straight, etc. you’re welcome on my boat as long as you’re a good fisherman, enjoy being out there, and respectful. Differences in opinions should always us to reflect on our viewpoints and learn versus divide us. My favorite fishing buddies are so unlike me. It’s tons of fun learning from people that didn’t grow up like I did.


Where did you read that anyone was racist? I think the woke bullshit has fried your brain. Alvin is a good guy and I’m going to fish with him. As long as you aren’t an idiot that supports woke bullshit and frauds like biden you are welcome on my skiff. If not you can suck it and go fish with some woke googan like Finnegan.
What if I told you you don’t have to hate freedom and the Constitution to care about the environment and be a good person? Radical liberal activists on the other hand love murdering babies and support all sorts of crazy shit that 99% of the guys around here despise. No one has to put up with it and I damn sure won’t be pressured by some virtue signaling dude on a forum to tolerate it. I hope you understand.
I wouldn’t wear Patagonia trash if you paid me.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where did you read that anyone was racist? I think the woke bullshit has fried your brain. Alvin is a good guy and I’m going to fish with him. As long as you aren’t an idiot that supports woke bullshit and frauds like biden you are welcome on my skiff. If not you can suck it and go fish with some woke googan like Finnegan.
> What if I told you you don’t have to hate freedom and the Constitution to care about the environment and be a good person? Radical liberal activists on the other hand love murdering babies and support all sorts of crazy shit that 99% of the guys around here despise. No one has to put up with it and I damn sure won’t be pressured by some virtue signaling dude on a forum to tolerate it. I hope you understand.
> I wouldn’t wear Patagonia trash if you paid me.


I guess that reading between your lines about the murder of George Floyd is telling! Just because you might fish with Alvin, doesn’t fool anyone as to what you are. Nice try though!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I guess that reading between your lines about the murder of George Floyd is telling! Just because you might fish with Alvin, doesn’t fool anyone as to what you are. Nice try though!


You know Alvin like you KNEW George “Fentanyl” Floyd...I bet he wouldn’t even let you on his boat after seeing you pull up with your dust mask on while driving alone, triple vaxxed biden harris bumper sticker, rainbow suspenders and box of San Juan worm flies.

Keep supporting all this woke BS, it will bite you in your narrow white ass soon enough. I hope a bus load of illegals shows up at your gated community.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know Alvin like you KNEW George “Fentanyl” Floyd...I bet he wouldn’t even let you on his boat after seeing you pull up with your dust mask on while driving alone, triple vaxxed biden harris bumper sticker, rainbow suspenders and box of San Juan worm flies.
> 
> Keep supporting all this woke BS, it will bite you in your narrow white ass soon enough. I hope a bus load of illegals shows up at your gated community.


😂 I guess that you had better hope that he’s not a Microskiff member!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> 😂 I guess that you had better hope that he’s not a Microskiff member!


Why?


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Smack, I appreciate a portion of your post however you likely are the least persuasive person on the interweb. Your post quantity and passion demonstrates a desire to influence, but your skill of delivery does you no favors. With some work in the art of influence you could be quite the cult hero.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why?


I can’t even believe you would wonder why! Maybe you should review your own post history.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I can’t even believe you would wonder why! Maybe you should review your own post history.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I have nothing constructive to add to this thread.

I have Patagonia undies and a shirt. Both have lasted well. 

Um.... I'll move along now.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 217521


Haha! That’s probably one of your most intelligent posts! And who says that you can’t go through life with only a fifth grade education?👍


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 217393











It’s one big fat scam.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 217568
> 
> It’s one big fat scam.


Accurate


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

The fact that people still argue that climate change is a hoax is hilarious. It's not a linear model, rather a complex system. With that said, most people see the world as it surrounds them versus doing a deep dive into the data from viable sources. The media pumps out clickbait like all the headlines posted on this thread without doing the research. Don't get it twisted though, climate change is 100% real. The earth is getting warmer, out fish populations are changing, and more people keep buying jet skis and running over a flat...

Also, Alvin said it best, "What am I doing to make it better?" That can go for racism as he was mentioning, climate change, your local fishery, this forum, your family, etc. Be kind, communicate without judgment, and take care of our fish in a responsible manor.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Let me get this straight. He can virtue signal, get a huge tax savings and use it for marketing. That's a liberal elite trifecta.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

VANMflyfishing said:


> The fact that people still argue that climate change is a hoax is hilarious. It's not a linear model, rather a complex system. With that said, most people see the world as it surrounds them versus doing a deep dive into the data from viable sources. The media pumps out clickbait like all the headlines posted on this thread without doing the research. Don't get it twisted though, climate change is 100% real. The earth is getting warmer, out fish populations are changing, and more people keep buying jet skis and running over a flat...
> 
> Also, Alvin said it best, "What am I doing to make it better?" That can go for racism as he was mentioning, climate change, your local fishery, this forum, your family, etc. Be kind, communicate without judgment, and take care of our fish in a responsible manor.


Powerful and well done by Alvin Dedeaux. Solid human being.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Chouinard is also committed to doing what's right starting from the 1970's. Chouinard knows what it means to grow up working class and never forgot it. Most Patagonia gear will last a long time. I still wear some twenty year old shirts. His idea was always to reduce impact on the planet wherever possible. Threads and food.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

You climate cultist are absolute morons. The man is a billionaire socialist that just conned the system to avoid taxes. He sounds more like one of those evil republicans/capitalist that y’all despise.









The Socialist Billionaire Who’s Getting a Sweet Tax Deal | National Review


In transferring control of his company to a newly founded environmentalist organization, he and his family avoid paying hundreds of millions in taxes.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The climate is always changing. Save the emotional bullshit for the weak liberals.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Lipstick on a pig


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Follow the science…..









Astrophysicist Piers Corbyn Burns the Climate Change Argument to the Ground


Piers Corbyn, the controversial and utterly epic brother of Jeremy Corbyn, has a reputation for speaking the truth. You can tell this by viewing how the press labels him a "conspiracy theorist" for op




rumble.com


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m actually a registered republican and have always voted that way. I don’t get how me believing in science makes me a cultist. 

The National Review is a conservative publication which only exists by creating click bait articles. For goodness sakes they endorsed Ted Cruise in 2016 when everyone knew he sucked. Trump did the same thing by filing for bankrupts and creating appreciating business opportunities inside trusts so they are out of his estate and he doesn’t pay tax on it. It’s a smart move to not pay taxes. Every rich person does it.

Piers Corbin is a know conspiracy theorist who profits off of the media endorsements he gets from booking speaking engagements. Of course he’s going to say this so he gets booked for a few interviews. He is also speaking about a singular heatwave versus a trending line.

Both the right and the left have fake news. Try to find articles and videos buy non-bias organizations that aren’t funded by big business for an underlying agenda. Both of these articles were created to be clicked on versus spreading facts.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Well, you know what they say about opinions and a-holes!


Irony much?


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

Imagine if a company were to endeavor to do good things, -quietly.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

News flash. The earth isn't going to stop existing.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Well when you look up things like the Alabama underwater forest or the Indian burial ground that was found in 30' of water off Manasota Key you'll understand that the water levels and climate has been changing since the earth had a climate. There's no steady state.

I'm a conservative, conserve money, the environment, habitat, etc. These all go hand in hand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The government has been saying we’re all going to die from this or that for as long as I can remember and much longer than I have been alive and yet here we are! I thought all the glaciers were supposed to melt and we are supposed to be underwater over a decade ago? But...but...but the science has changed! Yeah the science only changes because it’s not science in the first place, it’s a bunch of false narratives to perpetuate trauma based mind control and apparently it’s working on many of you...I’m disappointed in a few of you that should know better by now but you’re too proud to back out now since you’ve based your lives around bullshit you’ve been lied to about to manipulate you.
News flash...the sea levels have not changed and “climate change” is propaganda. Before you talk shit, yes it has changed because it’s always changing. That’s how a cyclic system works and none of us have been on earth long enough to even see much of the parabola. It’s like trying to see the curve of the earth by looking at the horizon.

The mere fact that many of you bought the covid bullshit discounts your judgement. It wasn’t hard to see through that from day one and a few of us warned you it was nonsense from the beginning too. You don’t have to be a “scientist” or an “expert” to know better.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is what is gonna change our climate and it ain't from warming and there isn't a thing anyone can do about it. Milankovitch (Orbital) Cycles and Their Role in Earth's Climate – Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Drifter said:


> I mean with all this stuff Bill Gates and such its like, its not that noble to donate your money when you are basically dead. The time to show the length you are willing to go for the environment is over.


Couldn’t agree more! False grace has no substance. They truly do not understand what it means to ‘sacrifice’. I’m not trying to start anything, I know about the long hours in board rooms throwing countless amounts of money at clean water campaigns - blah blah blah, I’m not talking about that. I’m talking about fall on your sword stuff. That’s why there are very few leftist ‘boots’ in the military and police force.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

ikankecil said:


> Imagine if a company were to endeavor to do good things, -quietly.


Amen


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

FATBABY said:


> You must be on that BLM Juice. Thanks for the laugh.


I think that his post is called the truth! Sorry that it doesn’t align with your morals!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


The Fin said:


> I think that his post is called the truth! Sorry that it doesn’t align with your morals!


Nothing you post is the truth and the people you support are liars. Go away.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Nothing you post is the truth and the people you support are liars. Go away.
[/QUOTE]
Hey, what are you doing online? I thought that you had a Qanon rally to go to!


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Trip Saunders said:


> How much cooler would it be if they said all profits would be used solely to pick up trash in our oceans, forests, and on our beaches.


Yeah that will not ever happen. Must appeal to the woke left to enable gaming the system. This entire ploy was all about reducing tax exposure to nil (relatively) while putting on airs of "social accountability to people of color". What a load of bullshit. But absolutely ingenious as well. Have to hand it to the asshole. He's got it going on. There are lessons to learn here.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

SouthTexas said:


> Im not talking down to you.You however are letting your personal feelings superceed facts and that is the issue.. Yes the 8th amendment does absolutely apply. an agent of the governement killed someone period, in custody, without due process. Many civil rights were violated whether you agree or not.


FACT: George Floyd was massively blown on a smorgasbord of drugs. He was out of control. He was a walking piece of human dog shit. He possessed a stellar arrest record. He needed to be taken out. Finally, it presented the "perfect storm" scenario for the woke left to become unhinged over. Crock of shit all of it. The 8th Amendment did not say that a person who is wiped out on drugs and is a clear and present danger to himself and all others should be handled with kid gloves. Wake the eff up already.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

oceanrace said:


> FACT: George Floyd was massively blown on a smorgasbord of drugs. He was out of control. He was a walking piece of human dog shit. He possessed a stellar arrest record. He needed to be taken out. Finally, it presented the "perfect storm" scenario for the woke left to become unhinged over. Crock of shit all of it. The 8th Amendment did not say that a person who is wiped out on drugs and is a clear and present danger to himself and all others should be handled with kid gloves. Wake the eff up already.


I wonder how many on this forum may have had waaay too many drinks at one time or another? There’s certainly a chance that said individuals were out of control and may have been a danger to somebody. I guess they should have been murdered also for the good of society? Give me a break!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m not a religious person, but some days I pray for a comets to crash into this marble.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

SouthTexas said:


> Im not talking down to you.You however are letting your personal feelings superceed facts and that is the issue.. Yes the 8th amendment does absolutely apply. an agent of the governement killed someone period, in custody, without due process. Many civil rights were violated whether you agree or not.


I’m sure all the drugs saturating his blood and chronic use history had nothing to do with it…


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Paul Mills said:


> I have nothing constructive to add to this thread.
> 
> I have Patagonia undies and a shirt. Both have lasted well.
> 
> Um.... I'll move along now.


they make a great product, typically in China, the largest polluter in this world…


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

The Fin said:


> I wonder how many on this forum may have had waaay too many drinks at one time or another? There’s certainly a chance that said individuals were out of control and may have been a danger to somebody. I guess they should have been murdered also for the good of society? Give me a break!


classic leftist retort here misrepresenting someone’s argument because you don’t have your own.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Well haven't had an alcoholic drink in over 25 years. So guess that's out huh? OK let's revert to using good old common sense OK? IF say Alvin or Mac or sjrobin or even fin was going out for a day of fly fishing, abiding by all laws, acting as responsible human beings, harming no one and not threatening to do so, what exactly are the chances that a big mean old cop is going to arrest him and throw to the ground, put a boot on his neck, and kill him? That is correct. Zero probability of that happening. So use common sense (not the woke left version obviously) and adhere to normal person code of conduct, prolly not going to draw attention to yourself. So let's clarify for the finegans of the world: Do not act irresponsibly, always take responsibility for your actions, do not try to pin blame for everything on someone else, and it's all gonna be OK. LOL

IF a person gets wasted on whatever PCP, fentanyl, dilaudid, meth, whatever, and goes full rampage, that person is asking for retribution from LEO because that person is going to hurt someone, likely fatally. They have then forfeited their constitutional rights because they have chosen to NOT adhere to normal sane rules of conduct.

Break my door down and forcibly enter, expect several 5.56 rounds to the chest immediately. Knock on the door or ring doorbell, we can have a normal conversation etc. It's like that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Nothing you post is the truth and the people you support are liars. Go away.


Hey, what are you doing online? I thought that you had a Qanon rally to go to!
[/QUOTE]
What is Qanon?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

SouthTexas said:


> Perhaps you should read the 8th amendment. The punishment was not proportional to the crime. If forgery and resisting arrest is a capital offense what isnt? Agree or not his civil rights were in fact violated and he was put to death neither quickly nor humanely. Is that how the a country that is supposedly the beacon of humanitarianism is supposed to conduct business?


Floyd’s rap sheet shows he was a POS, and his demise is no loss. Even though he had pre-existing medical conditions, and enough drugs in his system that if he were found dead in his home the cause of death would be overdose, Chauvin’s restraint contributed to his death. If not for the optic of Chauvin’s restraint we wouldn’t be talking about Floyd. If you read the autopsy report, Floyd’s time on this earth was limited but Chauvin‘s cruel and inhumane actions accelerated his exit. While not agreeing with Chauvin’s actions perhaps fate meant for it to happen to take just another scumbag off the face of the earth. Cold, yes. Yet Floyd will never again break into someone’s house and assault a pregnant woman pointing a weapon into her abdomen.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

There's nothing noble about the Patagonia play. A huge tax advantage. A nod to fake climate science. An endorsement of BLM, a self professed Marxist group that promotes racial hatred and division and intimidates businesses and the people who run them into adopting the WOKE agenda - all backed and endorsed by the Marxist elite and the governments they own.

Alvin seems like a good guy who is well respected and liked by many. I am saddened to hear he thinks about racism every day and that it affects his decisions and activities on a daily basis. My favorite movie of all time is The Shaw Shank Redemption - the story of a close friendship between a white man and a black man, in prison, living together and helping each other under a corrupt dictatorship (the Warden and the Guards). All races are victims of the racism narrative of The Left. There are small proportions of racists in all races around the world - White, Black, Asian, etc. In America, there are many successful blacks who are living the American Dream, in peace, right alongside their white neighbors. However, that's not the story that's going to be aired on the 6 o'clock News. The Liberal Left needs the division. They need the racism narrative. They need the black folk dependent on their "System". They need their votes. So they brainwash all of us into thinking it's bigger than it is, so some of us should feel guilty, and owe something because of the color of our skin - and some of us should be entitled to more equity or a racial advantage because of the color of our skin. The truth is, the Conservative Black American who pursues his/her own happiness and success and doesn't dwell on the ugly history or the ongoing Left Wing narrative is much happier and content than the Liberal-Left Black American who is dependent on "The Leftist Socialist System" that keeps him/her poorer and reminded of this so-called racial disadvantage and oppression that frankly does not exist anymore. Why can't we all just get along and help each other because we want to - not because we have to? We are not entitled to happiness. We are entitled to the pursuit of happiness. At least we are for now.

Climate change is a real thing, that has been going on since the beginning of time on Earth. We can't stop it, nor should we try to change the course of nature out of perceived necessity. Yes we should always strive to be better stewards of the environment and leave Earth a cleaner place when we die than it was was when we got here. But the non-scientific Climate change propaganda that's being pushed along with the extremely idiotic government policies that are scheduled for rollout within a decade, have nothing to do with saving the environment or controlling climate. Their purpose is solely for more control and less freedoms, to weaken America's standing in the world. America's industries operate cleaner than most other countries in the world. But that's not good enough? We must suffer and sacrifice more while other countries get a free pass and build new coal-fired power-generating plants faster than our government is able to shut our power plants down? And one more thing... we are told it's our fault that the weather is changing. It's another lie. Naturally occurring weather patterns like El Nino and El Nina have a far greater effect on the global weather patterns than we do. And while the government and large corporations tell us that we should change our way of life because it affects the weather, why do we allow the government and insurance companies to send flights of jet aircraft into the eye-walls of hurricanes to weaken and steer them, by releasing moisture absorbing chemicals that instantly dissipate the clouds? Is that not interfering with the natural balance in the environment? They've been doing this for more than 20 years.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

All this yap, yap, yap about the Earth climate BS. If people are causing the demise of the planet--sobeit. The toothpaste is out of the tube. Those that want others to change their habits and they themselves can do what ever I say to you-GFY! If one is a real climate warrior, sell your car, sell your boat, go live in the woods, but don't burn a fire, or kill an animal, just hunt for tofu turkey and eat wild berries. BTW F**K George Floyd what about the political prisoners held in DC right now since Jan 6, 2021--this virtue signaling is noting more than pompous supercilious behavior.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

RACISM. What is in a word? Look at Michael Jordan. Black man. Fabulously wealthy. Got there of his own volition. In other words finegan, he WORKED HIS BUTT OFF FOR IT. Do you honestly think he wakes up every day freaking out about how the evil white man has kept him down and repressed? Yeah me either. Saw a video of him on his awesome sportfisherman backing down to the dock, a white guy driving the boat, and all around looking at the guy with reverence. Did not look like to me there was much RACISM going on there at all. 

George Floyd meets his demise in a drug addled out of control state. So is this RACISM also? Two black men, two way different outcomes. STFU about racism. All need to take responsibility for the world we create for ourselves period.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The Fin said:


> I wonder how many on this forum may have had waaay too many drinks at one time or another? There’s certainly a chance that said individuals were out of control and may have been a danger to somebody. I guess they should have been murdered also for the good of society? Give me a break!


Looks more like you have been drinking too much of the cool aid for quite a while. If anyone is a danger to society it’s you. I can see by your remarks that reality, reasoning and logic are not your thing. I just wonder what you are doing here in the Micro Skiff Forum. Don’t you have somewhere else to play?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> Looks more like you have been drinking too much of the cool aid for quite a while. If anyone is a danger to society it’s you. I can see by your remarks that reality, reasoning and logic are not your thing. I just wonder what you are doing here in the Micro Skiff Forum. Don’t you have somewhere else to play?


That’s what I’m always wondering. I’d like to think Fin is just an instigator but now and then I think he’s truly brainwashed.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zaraspook said:


> Looks more like you have been drinking too much of the cool aid for quite a while. If anyone is a danger to society it’s you. I can see by your remarks that reality, reasoning and logic are not your thing. I just wonder what you are doing here in the Micro Skiff Forum. Don’t you have somewhere else to play?


No, that’s the beauty of a public forum. If you don’t agree with my positions, you can always “ignore” me. I’m sorry if you feel uncomfortable outside your echo chamber!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> No, that’s the beauty of a public forum. If you don’t agree with my positions, you can always “ignore” me. I’m sorry if you feel uncomfortable outside your echo chamber!


Dude you have to be mentally retarded and even that is giving you too much credit.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Our biggest import from China is not electronics, crappy manufactured items or cheap clothes. It's arrogant climate virtue. If you look at worldwide carbon emissions you will see that China and India have increased theirs far more than we've decreased ours. In other words we've just exported the dirty work so the left can virtue signal. Like everything else with this administration, it's all a shell game, denial of fact or truth or an outright lie.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The government has been saying we’re all going to die from this or that for as long as I can remember and much longer than I have been alive and yet here we are! I thought all the glaciers were supposed to melt and we are supposed to be underwater over a decade ago? But...but...but the science has changed! Yeah the science only changes because it’s not science in the first place, it’s a bunch of false narratives to perpetuate trauma based mind control and apparently it’s working on many of you...I’m disappointed in a few of you that should know better by now but you’re too proud to back out now since you’ve based your lives around bullshit you’ve been lied to about to manipulate you.
> News flash...the sea levels have not changed and “climate change” is propaganda. Before you talk shit, yes it has changed because it’s always changing. That’s how a cyclic system works and none of us have been on earth long enough to even see much of the parabola. It’s like trying to see the curve of the earth by looking at the horizon.
> 
> The mere fact that many of you bought the covid bullshit discounts your judgement. It wasn’t hard to see through that from day one and a few of us warned you it was nonsense from the beginning too. You don’t have to be a “scientist” or an “expert” to know better.


Well smack you are right and wrong. Science can change. Example the hole in the ozone. We were using cfcs like they were going out of style, hole getting bigger. Stopped using, hole getting smaller.
Climate is VERY complex. Scientist can estimate change, but everything is at a decadal scale. Our change last decade slowed climate change then things changed again. Our global leadership works on news cycles not decadal scales. Our ocean 72% of the surface of our earth chemically reacts to green house gases. Scientists understand the fundamentals of that, but have yet put a number on how much co2 is sequestered. Then we have people clear cutting the amazon .
I guess what I am saying is sea level rise won't kill you in your lifetime. Will the reshaping of our critical habitats happen sure. Just in time for the next ice age.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

James Humphrey said:


> Well smack you are right and wrong. Science can change. Example the hole in the ozone. We were using cfcs like they were going out of style, hole getting bigger. Stopped using, hole getting smaller.
> Climate is VERY complex. Scientist can estimate change, but everything is at a decadal scale. Our change last decade slowed climate change then things changed again. Our global leadership works on news cycles not decadal scales. Our ocean 72% of the surface of our earth chemically reacts to green house gases. Scientists understand the fundamentals of that, but have yet put a number on how much co2 is sequestered. Then we have people clear cutting the amazon .
> I guess what I am saying is sea level rise won't kill you in your lifetime. Will the reshaping of our critical habitats happen sure. Just in time for the next ice age.


I’m all about being mindful of the environment but you know as well as I do that a majority of the crap the government and activists are pushing is not about science or helping the environment, it’s to control the masses. All I see is nonsense about eliminating oil and gas production and pushing towards green energy…but the green energy they are pushing is not green at all.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Wasn’t our Climate Zar recently in Africa telling the Africans not to use natural gas, which they have, as a fuel source for millions! By the way he flew over in his private jet, has several mansions, many cars, walls around his mansions, travels with armed body guards. This is our Government official representative for global warming.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The government has been saying we’re all going to die from this or that for as long as I can remember and much longer than I have been alive and yet here we are! I thought all the glaciers were supposed to melt and we are supposed to be underwater over a decade ago? But...but...but the science has changed! Yeah the science only changes because it’s not science in the first place, it’s a bunch of false narratives to perpetuate trauma based mind control and apparently it’s working on many of you...I’m disappointed in a few of you that should know better by now but you’re too proud to back out now since you’ve based your lives around bullshit you’ve been lied to about to manipulate you.
> News flash...the sea levels have not changed and “climate change” is propaganda. Before you talk shit, yes it has changed because it’s always changing. That’s how a cyclic system works and none of us have been on earth long enough to even see much of the parabola. It’s like trying to see the curve of the earth by looking at the horizon.
> 
> The mere fact that many of you bought the covid bullshit discounts your judgement. It wasn’t hard to see through that from day one and a few of us warned you it was nonsense from the beginning too. You don’t have to be a “scientist” or an “expert” to know better.


I can see your science acumen Smack yes E=mc2 More and more humans using a finite amount of space will heat the planet! Global warming has existed forever. It’s true all is cyclical


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Dang politics and fishing !! I fish so I don’t have to listen to the spewing of the ignorance I hear. The best fisherman I’ve met are the worst racists on the planet, but they sure can fish! They don’t even know the color of their own ancestors, but they are real good on the water. Politics ?? You might have voted for that crazy slumlord from New York because your a Republican, or because you hate paying taxes, or you don’t want that money going to anybody that looks different from you. I don’t vote party, I vote for people.. I get it wrong all the time.. but I am a so fishy!! I was raised in a poor neighborhood, about half white, and half a blend of cultures. I think it made me a richer person! 🐠🐠🐠


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Palma Sola said:


> Dang politics and fishing !! I fish so I don’t have to listen to the spewing of the ignorance I hear. The best fisherman I’ve met are the worst racists on the planet, but they sure can fish! They don’t even know the color of their own ancestors, but they are real good on the water. Politics ?? You might have voted for that crazy slumlord from New York because your a Republican, or because you hate paying taxes, or you don’t want that money going to anybody that looks different from you. I don’t vote party, I vote for people.. I get it wrong all the time.. but I am a so fishy!! I was raised in a poor neighborhood, about half white, and half a blend of cultures. I think it made me a richer person! 🐠🐠🐠


You and the other nine fools should start your own forum so you can bounce ignorant woke BS off each other and not catch any static from people who can think for themselves and don’t rely on CNN and radical left woke news corporations for their beliefs.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You and the other nine fools should start your own forum so you can bounce ignorant woke BS off each other and not catch any static from people who can think for themselves and don’t rely on CNN and radical left woke news corporations for their beliefs.


Funny! Tell Tucker that I said “hello”!😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Funny! Tell Tucker that I said “hello”!😂


Tucker Peter is the nick name of those transvestites you love to support. Great for the environment…


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You and the other nine fools should start your own forum so you can bounce ignorant woke BS off each other and not catch any static from people who can think for themselves and don’t rely on CNN and radical left woke news corporations for their beliefs.


We’ll miss your old man views Smack !!
Gotta keep you around for posterity 🔝


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Whether you believe in his efforts, or not, that guy built one hell of a business out of nothing. It seems he has now figured out how to protect it from the pending IRS wave, at precisely the right moment. And, he avoided $1.2B in taxes while being applauded by the anti-corp crowd. That is pretty impressive.

Also, can the moderators make this post "sticky", as an example of a derailed thread? 😂🤣

Also, some of you really need more sex in your lives. A lot more.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Tucker Peter is the nick name of those transvestites you love to support. Great for the environment…


Funny that only you would know anything about transvestites! Don’t let your fellow Texans find out about your new fascination!😂


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Palma Sola said:


> Dang politics and fishing !! I fish so I don’t have to listen to the spewing of the ignorance I hear. The best fisherman I’ve met are the worst racists on the planet, but they sure can fish! They don’t even know the color of their own ancestors, but they are real good on the water. Politics ?? You might have voted for that crazy slumlord from New York because your a Republican, or because you hate paying taxes, or you don’t want that money going to anybody that looks different from you. I don’t vote party, I vote for people.. I get it wrong all the time.. but I am a so fishy!! I was raised in a poor neighborhood, about half white, and half a blend of cultures. I think it made me a richer person! 🐠🐠🐠


Well you voted for someone clearly suffering from dementia chosen only to pick up enough moderate votes to let his big government, socialist handlers get a hold on the reins. They nominated a cabinet of incompetents including a secy of energy who doesn't know how much oil we use in a day, a secy of transportation who thinks roads are racist and a secy of defense who orchestrated the Afghanistan withdrawal. Their financial irresponsibility has resulted in historic inflation. Their preference for perpetrators over victims has led to record violent crime. They have created an illegal immigration crisis and cry foul when it comes to their neighborhood. It's not about race but that's the only way the one trick ponies on the left can rally the people they've held back with the misaligned incentives of their handouts.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

James Humphrey said:


> Well smack you are right and wrong. Science can change. Example the hole in the ozone. We were using cfcs like they were going out of style, hole getting bigger. Stopped using, hole getting smaller.
> Climate is VERY complex. Scientist can estimate change, but everything is at a decadal scale. Our change last decade slowed climate change then things changed again. Our global leadership works on news cycles not decadal scales. Our ocean 72% of the surface of our earth chemically reacts to green house gases. Scientists understand the fundamentals of that, but have yet put a number on how much co2 is sequestered. Then we have people clear cutting the amazon .
> I guess what I am saying is sea level rise won't kill you in your lifetime. Will the reshaping of our critical habitats happen sure. Just in time for the next ice age.


I will believe rising sea levels when the celebrities and politicians sell their waterfront homes and stop buying them. Until then it's all speculation.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The Fin said:


> I think that his post is called the truth! Sorry that it doesn’t align with your morals!


Fin, you ever going to answer this. "Vote for your choice in the primary and then ANYONE besides a Democrat in the general. Can you do that?"


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> Well you voted for someone clearly suffering from dementia chosen only to pick up enough moderate votes to let his big government, socialist handlers get a hold on the reins. They nominated a cabinet of incompetents including a secy of energy who doesn't know how much oil we use in a day, a secy of transportation who thinks roads are racist and a secy of defense who orchestrated the Afghanistan withdrawal. Their financial irresponsibility has resulted in historic inflation. Their preference for perpetrators over victims has led to record violent crime. They have created an illegal immigration crisis and cry foul when it comes to their neighborhood. It's not about race but that's the only way the one trick ponies on the left can rally the people they've held back with the misaligned incentives of their handouts.


Good summary.


----------



## Andresspinetti (Mar 5, 2018)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> There's nothing noble about the Patagonia play. A huge tax advantage. A nod to fake climate science. An endorsement of BLM, a self professed Marxist group that promotes racial hatred and division and intimidates businesses and the people who run them into adopting the WOKE agenda - all backed and endorsed by the Marxist elite and the governments they own.
> 
> Alvin seems like a good guy who is well respected and liked by many. I am saddened to hear he thinks about racism every day and that it affects his decisions and activities on a daily basis. My favorite movie of all time is The Shaw Shank Redemption - the story of a close friendship between a white man and a black man, in prison, living together and helping each other under a corrupt dictatorship (the Warden and the Guards). All races are victims of the racism narrative of The Left. There are small proportions of racists in all races around the world - White, Black, Asian, etc. In America, there are many successful blacks who are living the American Dream, in peace, right alongside their white neighbors. However, that's not the story that's going to be aired on the 6 o'clock News. The Liberal Left needs the division. They need the racism narrative. They need the black folk dependent on their "System". They need their votes. So they brainwash all of us into thinking it's bigger than it is, so some of us should feel guilty, and owe something because of the color of our skin - and some of us should be entitled to more equity or a racial advantage because of the color of our skin. The truth is, the Conservative Black American who pursues his/her own happiness and success and doesn't dwell on the ugly history or the ongoing Left Wing narrative is much happier and content than the Liberal-Left Black American who is dependent on "The Leftist Socialist System" that keeps him/her poorer and reminded of this so-called racial disadvantage and oppression that frankly does not exist anymore. Why can't we all just get along and help each other because we want to - not because we have to? We are not entitled to happiness. We are entitled to the pursuit of happiness. At least we are for now.
> 
> Climate change is a real thing, that has been going on since the beginning of time on Earth. We can't stop it, nor should we try to change the course of nature out of perceived necessity. Yes we should always strive to be better stewards of the environment and leave Earth a cleaner place when we die than it was was when we got here. But the non-scientific Climate change propaganda that's being pushed along with the extremely idiotic government policies that are scheduled for rollout within a decade, have nothing to do with saving the environment or controlling climate. Their purpose is solely for more control and less freedoms, to weaken America's standing in the world. America's industries operate cleaner than most other countries in the world. But that's not good enough? We must suffer and sacrifice more while other countries get a free pass and build new coal-fired power-generating plants faster than our government is able to shut our power plants down? And one more thing... we are told it's our fault that the weather is changing. It's another lie. Naturally occurring weather patterns like El Nino and El Nina have a far greater effect on the global weather patterns than we do. And while the government and large corporations tell us that we should change our way of life because it affects the weather, why do we allow the government and insurance companies to send flights of jet aircraft into the eye-walls of hurricanes to weaken and steer them, by releasing moisture absorbing chemicals that instantly dissipate the clouds? Is that not interfering with the natural balance in the environment? They've been doing this for more than 20 years.


beautifully said man, fuck patagonia


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> …all backed and endorsed by the Marxist elite and the governments they own….


The group you are referring to, believed to number around 8,500, are not Marxist, they are Satanist. They aren’t left or right, they control everything so they don’t need to take a side. They do however recognize financial opportunity when it presents itself and will support and encourage it to amass even greater wealth and the power that brings. Currently that is our country’s move to socialism which creates an even cheaper labor force, hence greater profit.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> Well you voted for someone clearly suffering from dementia chosen only to pick up enough moderate votes to let his big government, socialist handlers get a hold on the reins. They nominated a cabinet of incompetents including a secy of energy who doesn't know how much oil we use in a day, a secy of transportation who thinks roads are racist and a secy of defense who orchestrated the Afghanistan withdrawal. Their financial irresponsibility has resulted in historic inflation. Their preference for perpetrators over victims has led to record violent crime. They have created an illegal immigration crisis and cry foul when it comes to their neighborhood. It's not about race but that's the only way the one trick ponies on the left can rally the people they've held back with the misaligned incentives of their handouts.


No, sadly I voted for same slumlord billionaire, born with a dang silver spoon as you did. Speaking of mental instability! I thought I’d seen a lot until January 6th. We’ve got nothing to be proud of buddy. The difference between some of us, is, admitting when we get it wrong. The best we can do is complain about bad cops killing a black guy that wasn’t any better. Or a rich guy like Chouinard that used a tax loop hole, but he at least gave back along the way. I live on the ******* riviera where we’re red on the head like a dick on a dog.. but we sure can fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Palma Sola said:


> No, sadly I voted for same slumlord billionaire, born with a dang silver spoon as you did. Speaking of mental instability! I thought I’d seen a lot until January 6th. We’ve got nothing to be proud of buddy. The difference between some of us, is, admitting when we get it wrong. The best we can do is complain about bad cops killing a black guy that wasn’t any better. Or a rich guy like Chouinard that used a tax loop hole, but he at least gave back along the way. I live on the ***** riviera where we’re red on the head like a dick on a dog.. but we sure can fish


You are a brainwashed fool but you sure can fish…


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Palma Sola said:


> No, sadly I voted for same slumlord billionaire, born with a dang silver spoon as you did. Speaking of mental instability! I thought I’d seen a lot until January 6th. We’ve got nothing to be proud of buddy. The difference between some of us, is, admitting when we get it wrong. The best we can do is complain about bad cops killing a black guy that wasn’t any better. Or a rich guy like Chouinard that used a tax loop hole, but he at least gave back along the way. I live on the ***** riviera where we’re red on the head like a dick on a dog.. but we sure can fish


Anyone who considers January 6th to be anything on the order of an insurrection is buying the left's narrative. When Trump won there were riots that continued for weeks but no one called those insurrections. Funny how perspective changes when it happens in your neighborhood. . .kinda like illegal immigration. I didn't get it wrong because I don't vote for people, I vote for policy. Biden has been a disaster for everyone, most of all the ones he's helping so much with all the handouts. He has set them back decades.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Funny that only you would know anything about transvestites! Don’t let your fellow Texans find out about your new fascination!😂


NOW you're walking on thin ice.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Leftism is a sickness, Drinking itself sober.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The sea levels won't rise because it is not airborne carbon causing any global warming. The earth rotates around the sun in an elliptical orbit as the whole solar system travels through space. There will be and always have been changes in the temperature and weather patterns over the years. What we have is a bunch of elite billionaires that control the media trying to take over our lives and using global climate change or warming, to do it. They pay off politicians to get their support and promote the big lie. The science that they are using was financed by grants that are only to prove it is real. It is not real science, you lose your funding if you don't go along with it. What do you think electric cars and the batteries it takes to make them are going to do to this planet. Way worse than fossil fuel. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=763147591432418


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The Fin said:


> I wonder how many on this forum may have had waaay too many drinks at one time or another? There’s certainly a chance that said individuals were out of control and may have been a danger to somebody. I guess they should have been murdered also for the good of society? Give me a break!


Your logic is faulty. Whatever the cop did right and wrong is what he should answer for. Floyd's death was predictable. It was just a matter of how soon. You do drugs and or make other bad choices, you will hasten your end. Be responsible and you will most likely lead a longer happier life. I shed no tears for those who hasten their own end.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

GitFishin said:


> Anyone who considers January 6th to be anything on the order of an insurrection is buying the left's narrative. When Trump won there were riots that continued for weeks but no one called those insurrections. Funny how perspective changes when it happens in your neighborhood. . .kinda like illegal immigration. I didn't get it wrong because I don't vote for people, I vote for policy. Biden has been a disaster for everyone, most of all the ones he's helping so much with all the handouts. He has set them back decades.


false equivalency, no one stormed the capitol, no one died, no one set up gallows and said hang mike pence, no one colluded with the president that just lost, no one lost in court 87 times . yes there was civil disobedience, but don't ever think that they are the same.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

James Humphrey said:


> false equivalency, no one stormed the capitol, no one died, no one set up gallows and said hang mike pence, no one colluded with the president that just lost, no one lost in court 87 times . yes there was civil disobedience, but don't ever think that they are the same.


Everything the left is doing is designed to destroy this Republic. So right, there is no equivalency.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

James Humphrey said:


> false equivalency, no one stormed the capitol, no one died, no one set up gallows and said hang mike pence, no one colluded with the president that just lost, no one lost in court 87 times . yes there was civil disobedience, but don't ever think that they are the same.


The only person to die was shot by a coward capital police officer


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The only person to die was shot by a coward capital police officer


Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

James Humphrey said:


> false equivalency, no one stormed the capitol, no one died, no one set up gallows and said hang mike pence, no one colluded with the president that just lost, no one lost in court 87 times . yes there was civil disobedience, but don't ever think that they are the same.


No one died on January 6th except for an unarmed protester. Trump didn't invite millions to cross our border illegally. Trump didn't purposefully inflict inflation to drive a climate change agenda. Trump didn't take a stand against police officers while simultaneously weaponizing the FBI and DOJ. I don't care how many times someone lost in court when you consider the lies that were told to kick off the Mueller investigation, impeachment and the Jan 6th committee. None of them resulted in anything though. What about attacks on the federal courthouse in Portland night after night? Civil disobedience? Is that what killed Secoriea Turner? Or maybe you don't count that in the left's attack on this country. How about the 13 killed by a politically motivated botched withdrawal? The left has been inciting mobs of BLM and antifa members for years leading to billions in damages and over a dozen dead. What Biden is doing is worse than insurrection. It's more like war against the US.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


I'm glad you know me but I aint a pussy like you. That cop is a coward plain and simple she was behind a door and he was behind a second door so go try that bullshit somewhere else Finnegan.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm glad you know me but I aint a pussy like you. That cop is a coward plain and simple she was behind a door and he was behind a second door so go try that bullshit somewhere else Finnegan.


Odd to see Fin defending a cop who killed a citizen who really posed no threat


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


Will you be voting Democrate this fall?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Repeat.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> Odd to see Fin defending a cop who killed a citizen who really posed no threat


Victim was white and conservative. That makes it ok.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> Odd to see Fin defending a cop who killed a citizen who really posed no threat


That's because he's full of shit.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I rarely go down this road of posting my political opinion, but screw it. This thread is already so far derailed I might as well add fuel to the fire. 

As a southern republican that when to school in Boston, I believe the problem with politics, especially the democratic party, is the use of identity politics versus policy. The democratic party has created a marketing campaign backed by emotion that creates separation. Every issue becomes a race, education, or other social impact issue that someone can attach their identity to which creates a huge backlash and clouded judgement. I was shocked to see how many people thought I was racist and uneducated just because I voted republican. It is a shame that the current environment in today's politics strike so much fear and separation amongst the people of this country. The news outlets don't even report the news anymore. That changed back in the 60's when news companies changed to a for-profit business. Now it is all about the clicks they get by conveying a message that drives people to their articles. As Smack said, it's brainwashing. 

Now, from the republican point of view towards democrats. A lot of republicans get upset with democrats for their viewpoints. With that said, it really isn't their faults. The fault lies at the top. It is really easy to get caught up in social media or news since it is masterfully designed to prey on your inner thoughts. My thoughts are to show compassion for people that share these separative view points because they really haven't thought for themselves. They don't have an identity outside of their political views so they put all their emotion into defending them. I saw it first hand when I lived in the northeast. A lot of judgment was passed down just because where I was from. I spent time sharing my views and with people that actually wanted to get to know me. 

If someone is so far down the brainwashed rabbit hole and can't create their own opinions, they probably don't deserve your time. That can go for republicans and democrats. Source your own news from places that aren't financially backed by business or politics.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


I would love to see your acne-faced weasel ass mouth off to some of these Texas boys to their faces. You’re the definition of a keyboard warrior: nothing constructive to say, just low blow trolling. what color are the drapes in mommy’s basement?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


Dems vote down Hunter Biden probe, request for documents on Biden family ‘business schemes’ (msn.com) 

Who in this article reminds anyone of Fin?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

He has the right to do whatever he wants with his business and his money. Just like Peter Thiel, Arianna Huffington, the Koch Brothers and the rest of them. Whatever his politics he has been a very successful businessman and gotten to do a lot of cool shit for a guy who started out as a dirt bag climber and blacksmith! I like patagonia gear but is beyond what I'm willing to pay at this point in life.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Anytime one of these a$$clowns say “shareholder” replace it with communism. As simple as that.

Yeah, @The Fin, I called you an A$$CLOWN. Wanna threaten me with physical violence again???


----------



## 5x5 (4 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Oh yeah, that officer was tasked with protecting congress in the face of an out of control mob attacking the V.P. and other members. I’ll bet that you would have dropped your weapon and run the other direction like a little bitch!


She was unarmed and he shot through a door into an unknown target. He is also known to be an unresponsible officer who lost his firearm at least 2 times. Once, he left it in the bathroom. He should not have even had a job that allowed him to be armed. He should be prosecuted just like the officer who killed the Criminal, George Floyd.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Finally looked at this post, going back to the OP. I was buying Patagonia stuff back in the 80's because it was gear that actually worked outdoors. Going into the 90's and then the 2000's their stuff started going downhill - and it was always super pricey. Recently I glanced through one of their catalogs, while Trump was president. They were going off about how that man was gonna destroy the planet - he was going to allow the Pebble Mine to move forward and it was going to be bad, like super bad, like end of the planet type stuff, and how could we allow this man to be president. Next thing I know, the Trump admin denies Pebble Creek the permit they wanted. So does that mean Trump is not the boogie man now? I'm confused? And then before that, additionally, Trump signed into law the Great American Outdoors Act, which was absolutely landmark outdoor conservation legislation. So ... ... ... Yvon Chouinard may have been cool at one point, but now I can't trust Patagonia, I think they lied to me.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

I absolutely love MS!! The ability to speak freely and express your opinion with out fear of political retaliation is what separates America from 90% of the world….. ironically, I can’t turn a blind eye to the fact that political censorship has now become commonplace, and now we are seeing the weaponizing of the government towards its political opposition. We all need to remember that our freedom came at a great cost, and it may require it again. Ask yourself - do I want to live in a world where @The Fin can’t speak his mind? I think not. Let’s go fish when you’re in Hawaii.

"I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country,"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixologist45 said:


> I absolutely love MS!! The ability to speak freely and express your opinion with out fear of political retaliation is what separates America from 90% of the world….. ironically, I can’t turn a blind eye to the fact that political censorship has now become commonplace, and now we are seeing the weaponizing of the government towards its political opposition. We all need to remember that our freedom came at a great cost, and it may require it again. Ask yourself - do I want to live in a world where @The Fin can’t speak his mind? I think not. Let’s go fish when you’re in Hawaii.
> 
> "I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country,"


He and the others can speak their minds and I will not hold back with my responses. I think that holding back is one big reason we are where we are in the USA today.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He and the others can speak their minds and I will not hold back with my responses. I think that holding back is one big reason we are where we are in the USA today.


100% in agreement on this. The ability to speak freely is the cornerstone of a free society, regardless of how unpopular the subject matter might be. @Smackdaddy53 you definitely gotta hit me up next trip to Oahu. 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixologist45 said:


> 100% in agreement on this. The ability to speak freely is the cornerstone of a free society, regardless of how unpopular the subject matter might be. @Smackdaddy53 you definitely gotta hit me up next trip to Oahu. 🤙🏼🤙🏼


One of these years…I would love to go!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

For you electric car wackos how would you get home this was my road 2 days ago some holes are 4 feet you gotta have a 4x4














and know where to go. Bring your Tesla I dare you. The road made our local news multiple people get stuck daily


----------



## interested (Apr 11, 2021)

THEY DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT INDEGINOUS ,BLACKS OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY .


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

The haves vs the have nots! We just need more poor white Dems like in the old days!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 222437


That’s a flat out lie!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 222437


That is a fantastic misstatement, something the left excels at. Kind of like calling a climate bill that will worsen inflation the Inflation Reduction Act. Violent crime is a local issue. Trump is not on the ballot and wasn't running for state or local office. Look at the violent crime numbers for the top 10 most dangerous cities. Almost all are run by democrats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 222437


You are a fucking moron dude.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> That is a fantastic misstatement, something the left excels at. Kind of like calling a climate bill that will worsen inflation the Inflation Reduction Act. Violent crime is a local issue. Trump is not on the ballot and wasn't running for state or local office. Look at the violent crime numbers for the top 10 most dangerous cities. Almost all are run by democrats.


^^^^^FACT^^^^^ But they don’t like facts!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> That is a fantastic misstatement, something the left excels at. Kind of like calling a climate bill that will worsen inflation the Inflation Reduction Act. Violent crime is a local issue. Trump is not on the ballot and wasn't running for state or local office. Look at the violent crime numbers for the top 10 most dangerous cities. Almost all are run by democrats.


8 of the 10 top states, not cities, with the highest homicide rate are red states, this is a fact you can easily find. It is also true and factual that the majority of the top 10 cities with high homicide rates are blue.

There is no misstatement by Fin, just an overreaction by others that apparently do not know the difference between a state and a city, and are easily confused by facts.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> 8 of the 10 top states, not cities, with the highest homicide rate are red states, this is a fact you can easily find. It is also true and factual that the majority of the top 10 cities with high homicide rates are blue.
> 
> There is no misstatement by Fin, just an overreaction by others that apparently do not know the difference between a state and a city, and are easily confused by facts.


Consider the audience!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> 8 of the 10 top states, not cities, with the highest homicide rate are red states, this is a fact you can easily find. It is also true and factual that the majority of the top 10 cities with high homicide rates are blue.
> 
> There is no misstatement by Fin, just an overreaction by others that apparently do not know the difference between a state and a city, and are easily confused by facts.


Misstatement, misdirection, misinterpretation, misinformation or just plain lie. Call it what you will. State numbers are composed of city numbers. So when the violent crime rate in the largest city or cities, controlled by democrats, lead to a state total for a red state that ranks it in the top 10 the left tries to pin that on Trump and the GOP. You can't solve a problem if you're too ignorant to figure out what's causing it. The left would rather climb a tree and tell a lie than stand on the ground and tell the truth.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> Misstatement, misdirection, misinterpretation, misinformation or just plain lie. Call it what you will. State numbers are composed of city numbers. So when the violent crime rate in the largest city or cities, controlled by democrats, lead to a state total for a red state that ranks it in the top 10 the left tries to pin that on Trump and the GOP. You can't solve a problem if you're too ignorant to figure out what's causing it. The left would rather climb a tree and tell a lie than stand on the ground and tell the truth.


I am not trying to pin it on red or blue, it is a society/culture issue that is fueled by mental illness, poverty and substance abuse. Both parties are at fault.

But you accused someone of misstating the facts, the fact is correct, the extension to republicans and Trump is not a fact and is just an opinion. You can disagree with the opinion, but claiming the fact is misinformation is wrong on your part. But you are too busy making wild ass opinionated accusations yourself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> 8 of the 10 top states, not cities, with the highest homicide rate are red states, this is a fact you can easily find. It is also true and factual that the majority of the top 10 cities with high homicide rates are blue.
> 
> There is no misstatement by Fin, just an overreaction by others that apparently do not know the difference between a state and a city, and are easily confused by facts.


Look Finnegan…one of your three supporters showed up! Y’all are still idiots for supporting Biden and the rest of the demonic democrats. That’s all coming to an end and y’all can retreat to your basements until the next time you rig an election and get away with it.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I am not trying to pin it on red or blue, it is a society/culture issue that is fueled by mental illness, poverty and substance abuse. Both parties are at fault.
> 
> But you accused someone of misstating the facts, the fact is correct, the extension to republicans and Trump is not a fact and is just an opinion. You can disagree with the opinion, but claiming the fact is misinformation is wrong on your part. But you are too busy making wild ass opinionated accusations yourself.


The implication is supported with improperly interpreted data. That's as good as a lie. The fact that you defend it calls into question your relationship with the truth. It's no different than Biden claiming credit for lowering gas prices that he caused to run up and doing it by depleting an emergency reserve established by others. Or that he's adding jobs when he's using a period of economic shutdown as a comparison point. While he can state that gas prices are falling or that he's adding jobs, and those would be factual statements, it would be misleading to make the claim. It would be foolish to believe those remarks and more foolish to defend or regurgitate them.

And I didn't make any wild ass opinionated accusations. I just pointed out that the Fin shaded the truth, which is a fact and is supported by a great deal of data in the forums on this site.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 222437


I’m usually pretty open to your thoughts, but this is just incorrect.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mixologist45 said:


> I’m usually pretty open to your thoughts, but this is just incorrect.


Checkout a report from third way.org!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixologist45 said:


> I’m usually pretty open to your thoughts, but this is just incorrect.


We have a better chance of dying from covid than Finnegan being right. That’s slim.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Checkout a report from third way.org!


That site is nothing but woke liberal activist propaganda. Get a grip.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Back to Duh Finn’s stakeholder capitalism bull squeeze. It’s (like I said before) global communism in disguise. Finn attack the source of this all you want, but you can not take the words out of Klaus Schwab’s pie hole, his books, or the WEF’s written agenda. 









Infowars Article


Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




www.infowars.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

@The Fin why are facts more important than feelings?


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Checkout a report from third way.org!


It’s smoke and mirrors, from my perspective. I live in Hawaii, 5th generation of sugar plantation workers, and I’m 50 years old…. I’ve seen the decline of my home and the Hawaiian people, and it’s all the same as the other blue city’s… Hawaii as a whole is a great place, but the bulk of its population and infrastructure is in honolulu. If you say Hawaii as a state is a dump, well you’d be flat out wrong… but honolulu is a fucking urban waste land. Crime, overpriced land going to outside interests and China buying all the large buildings, homelessness that is second only to Portland or San Francisco. Is a shame. It wasn’t like this when I was younger, but the left has destroyed my home, it’s a fact. And I will not embrace the “it’s just progress” mantra…. It’s digression. I feel sorry for my kids, they’ll never know the paradise my family helped build, because it will never return. They tell Hawaiians they’ll take care of them, and shoot down bills to be federally recognized at the first sign it gains traction. Sorry, but I see through the red state/blue city facade. The left ruins everything it touches


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Mixologist45 said:


> It’s smoke and mirrors, from my perspective. I live in Hawaii, 5th generation of sugar plantation workers, and I’m 50 years old…. I’ve seen the decline of my home and the Hawaiian people, and it’s all the same as the other blue city’s… Hawaii as a whole is a great place, but the bulk of its population and infrastructure is in honolulu. If you say Hawaii as a state is a dump, well you’d be flat out wrong… but honolulu is a fucking urban waste land. Crime, overpriced land going to outside interests and China buying all the large buildings, homelessness that is second only to Portland or San Francisco. Is a shame. It wasn’t like this when I was younger, but the left has destroyed my home, it’s a fact. And I will not embrace the “it’s just progress” mantra…. It’s digression. I feel sorry for my kids, they’ll never know the paradise my family helped build, because it will never return. They tell Hawaiians they’ll take care of them, and shoot down bills to be federally recognized at the first sign it gains traction. Sorry, but I see through the red state/blue city facade. The left ruins everything it touches


The left destroys everything it comes in contact with. They are a corrupt and evil entity and their ideology fails humanity every time it’s implemented. The peasants that praise it, can’t see that it is the greatest trickle down system ever contrived. Fools will fall for anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some of you probably missed @The Fin start a post earlier celebrating another potential hurricane hitting Florida. It is not funny and this piece of shit needs to be banned from this forum for being communist trash. At least the thread is gone but the demon that thinks another storm devastating people’s lives is funny because he hates conservatives is WAY out of bounds. 
What do you have to say for yourself Finnegan?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some of you probably missed @The Fin start a post earlier celebrating another potential hurricane hitting Florida. It is not funny and this piece of shit needs to be banned from this forum for being communist trash. At least the thread is gone but the demon that thinks another storm devastating people’s lives is funny because he hates conservatives is WAY out of bounds.
> What do you have to say for yourself Finnegan?


He couldn't handle it after a hurricane here . Pretty fd up though for sure as people died during Ian and the destruction is still visible.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> He couldn't handle it after a hurricane here . Pretty fd up though for sure as people died during Ian and the destruction is still visible.


He’s trash pretending to be a wholesome, moral individual…nothing we didn’t already know.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The Fin said:


> View attachment 222437


Come on Fin
You need to be specific on what cities in those red states are governed by democrats. Or else you are just pushing false information. The big cities in blue states are almost entirely democratically controlled from the governor down. Just for a example pull the stats for Atlanta out of GA or Birmingham in AL. And then tell us how the stats look. I could go on and on with these realities. There is only one party soft on crime period. Name one single Republican for no cash bail or defund the police. How about encouraging the violent and deadly riots for two years.
Do you seriously believe this? Or you just trying to get Smack stirred up this morning 😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> 8 of the 10 top states, not cities, with the highest homicide rate are red states, this is a fact you can easily find. It is also true and factual that the majority of the top 10 cities with high homicide rates are blue.
> 
> There is no misstatement by Fin, just an overreaction by others that apparently do not know the difference between a state and a city, and are easily confused by facts.


Is this actual counts or the per capita BS they like to hide behind?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Don’t know how I missed this thread. Got many a good laughs out of it for sure. Mostly between Fin and Smack😂

Am I the only one seeing the irony of Patagonia saving the world. When probably close to 95% of their products are petroleum based?🧐


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

jonny said:


> The other point
> Am I the only one seeing the irony of Patagonia saving the world. When probably close to 95% of their products are petroleum based?🧐


no. i stopped buying their garbage products and garbage marketing years ago. F them and their BS lies.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some of you probably missed @The Fin start a post earlier celebrating another potential hurricane hitting Florida. It is not funny and this piece of shit needs to be banned from this forum for being communist trash. At least the thread is gone but the demon that thinks another storm devastating people’s lives is funny because he hates conservatives is WAY out of bounds.
> What do you have to say for yourself Finnegan?


I’m going to have to agree with you on this one! My Jim Cantore post was poorly timed and even though I felt that it was lighthearted, I didn’t think it through. For that, I apologize!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I’m going to have to agree with you on this one! My Jim Cantore post was poorly timed and even though I felt that it was lighthearted, I didn’t think it through. For that, I apologize!


You know exactly what you were doing and you got called out. Pathetic, as always…


----------

